

Secret code in Amazon SES banner - thamer
http://awsmedia.s3.amazonaws.com/ses_hero_lg.png

======
mooism2
Looks like ascii.

    
    
        2e 7a 6e   .zn
        6b 66 20   kf 
        61 6e 75   anu
        67 20 65   g e
        72 67 67   rgg
        72 6f 20   ro 
        66 76 20   fv 
        61 62 70   abp
        6e 6f 20   no 
    

I may have read the binary wrong --- I'm surprised there are no 'm's.

~~~
buro9
Which is this: .znkf anug erggro fv abpno

Which looks like a backwards sentence (. first), and it also looks like
ROT13...

.maxs naht retteb si nocab

bacon is better than sxam.

The x is clearly wrong, it should end up a p.

